# How many divorced and later got back together?



## mentallydrained

Curious, and I just read an article, of couples divorcing to later on get back together and remarry.

1) Any one here have that experience?

2) Do you think it was the best thing for your relationship? 

3) Did you actually remarry or just get back together, living together and not care so much about the 'legal' aspect this time but treat each other as married?

I know a couple who did this. I think they were divorced about 4-5 yrs. got back together, were living together and then remarried. They 'said' they decided to remarry due to insurance purposes at the time. 

When H and I had a talk while back, he stated that would never be an option for him. Once it's done, it's done and there is no going back. Kinda of saddens me a bit. I guess because as I've grown I have realized and learned the hard way of _never say never_ and I learned it from HIM. 

It is odd how we have sort of 'transferred' into each other. EX: I use to be the one who always pushed and pushed to get him to open up. Talk to me, tell me why he was mad, upset. I refused to go to bed mad. I put him on a pedestal, practically worshiped him. Was connected at the hip. Where he went I went and it didn't matter if I liked where we were going or not because what made my happiness, or so I believed, was just being by his side having him as my world. Now, I've grown and sadly, I cannot say those same things. I have become him from back then.

Didn't mean to get off track. Was honestly curious of those here that have possibly divorced and later on got back together.


----------



## Jellybeans

Haven't had the experience but have seen it happen before. I think it is rare though.

My friend's parents did it. They divorced and remarried about 7 yrs later.


----------



## samjin

It is really common. 14% of people that divorce in the US get re-married to each other and this does not include people who get back and just live together....it is common when you have kids.


----------

